# Pandora on TiVo Premiere?



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

Any word when Pandora will be available on Premiere boxes? It has been advertised everywhere, yet it is nowhere to be be found. 

Any information?


----------



## suzook (Oct 22, 2006)

Yea...they have been touting it for months now...dont hold your breath...who knows when we will get it? I love Tivo, but the SW updates have been slow, and uninspiring for the S4.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

suzook said:


> Yea...they have been touting it for months now...dont hold your breath...who knows when we will get it? I love Tivo, but the SW updates have been slow, and uninspiring for the S4.


Software updates have been quick for the S4. Typically TiVo is very slow in rolling out updates. For the S4 they have already released as many updates in 3 months as typically might be released in an entire year or more.


----------



## suzook (Oct 22, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Software updates have been quick for the S4. Typically TiVo is very slow in rolling out updates. For the S4 they have already released as many updates in 3 months as typically might be released in an entire year or more.


And the updates havnt added or improved any features. Dont tell me it has increased the speed of the UI.it hasnt. I am a loyal tivo owner since the s1, and like my S4, and wouldnt give it up, but Tivo has def released a beta product with the S4.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

While, Obviously, the number of releases is not a measure of quality, it proves that TiVo has a pulse.

In an of itself, it is not a metric worth touting.

- Rich


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

It has been 3 months and I am getting more and more disappointed!! I am at a point I might sell it at a loss. The way I am using it (with SD menus for obvious reasons) I don't see a benefit of Premiere over the TivoHD so why did I pay a premium for this?? I really would love to have Pandora and new apps. I don't care about the HD menus because the purpose of menus is to get to what you want to watch and SD menus can do that just fine. Thumbnails and lag are just distractions for me.
Please Tivo listen!!! I have been a loyal customer and the previous upgrades were actual "UPGRADES" except this time so I hate ditch you.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Having Pandora is in no way "cutting edge" my Blu-Ray player has it (and it works great), many of the newer TVs and AV receivers have it and they have been selling "Internet Radios" with it built in for several years, so I am guessing it isn't a software thing but a someone doesn't want to pay someone enough $$ thing. 

Thanks,


----------



## greensky (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree, there really haven't been any exciting feature rollouts for the Premier. It's sad there is no Pandora. I was hoping to move my Roku to another TV since I got the Premier, but with how crappy Netflix works on the Premier and with the lack of other features I'm probably not going to be doing that anytime soon. Tivo really needs to add features like Hulu+, Pandora, UFC on-demand, etc.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

To me, as of right now, TiVo Premiere is an overprised TiVo Series 3

There is not a single new feature that provides Premiere as a better value. 

If I'm not mistaken, most people use old SD menus anyway, making their Premiere look like Series 3. So what's the point in Premiere than?

Or maybe it is another hyped feature, fast MRV transfers? Well, that's a joke too. Most shows are DRM copy protected, so it doesn't really matter how fast transfers are when most shows can't be watched on another unit anyway.

So why advertise Premiere as new and groundbreaking when, in reality, it is the same DVR as TiVo HD / TiVo Series 3?

I'm very disappointed with Premiere. All this hype, and yet 6 months later not a single new features, only patches and bug fixes.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmill said:


> To me, as of right now, TiVo Premiere is an overprised TiVo Series 3
> 
> There is not a single new feature that provides Premiere as a better value.
> 
> ...


Not to be picky but its only been a little over 3 months that the unit has been with paying customers, I do agree with the rest of what you said, that one of many reasons I am still using my reliable original Series 3. I do have the TPXL from the original offer, tried it in place of my Series 3, UG!!, put back my Series 3 and will wait till next year and all (I hope) is fixed OR do we have another Vista on our hands and next year and new model will come out without the bugs/problems. A Series 4a ?? (and yes I know some people don't have any problems with this Series 4 TiVo, and my wife stills uses Vista because I am too lazy to upgrade her computer to W7 and she not complaining)


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

jmill said:


> To me, as of right now, TiVo Premiere is an overprised TiVo Series 3
> 
> There is not a single new feature that provides Premiere as a better value.
> 
> ...


For the s3 owners the premiere was not worth $700.00 just to get little faster TiVo. It is not really worth $700.00 even with the HD menu. Now i wished I never bought or sent back before the 30 days was up.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

lessd said:


> Not to be picky but its only been a little over 3 months that the unit has been with paying customers


How long was it in development? They knew it was missing a ton of features when they pushed it out the door. Its not like release day came and someone threw a bunch of code together, although it kind of does seem like it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

caddyroger said:


> For the s3 owners the premiere was not worth $700.00 just to get little faster TiVo. It is not really worth $700.00 even with the HD menu. Now i wished I never bought or sent back before the 30 days was up.


Why don't you think S3 owners would take advantage of the upgrade offer and save $200, paying $500 instead of the $700 you mention? That's what I did...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jmill said:


> To me, as of right now, TiVo Premiere is an overprised TiVo Series 3
> 
> There is not a single new feature that provides Premiere as a better value.
> 
> ...


 I don't know where the 6 months came from. The Premiere hasn't even been out 4 months yet. My Premeires were shipped from TiVo on March 29th.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Not to be picky but its only been a little over 3 months that the unit has been with paying customers, I do agree with the rest of what you said, that one of many reasons I am still using my reliable original Series 3. I do have the TPXL from the original offer, tried it in place of my Series 3, UG!!, put back my Series 3 and will wait till next year and all (I hope) is fixed OR do we have another Vista on our hands and next year and new model will come out without the bugs/problems. A Series 4a ?? (and yes I know some people don't have any problems with this Series 4 TiVo, and my wife stills uses Vista because I am too lazy to upgrade her computer to W7 and she not complaining)


Another Vista is a complement. I ran at least six PCs with Vista and never had any issues. And now I have eight PCs with Win7 and Windows 7 has improved on Vista. 
Now Xp, that was a dog. Xp was terrible when compared to Vista or Win7. Although Xp was better than WinME, Win98 or Win95.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

orangeboy said:


> Why don't you think S3 owners would take advantage of the upgrade offer and save $200, paying $500 instead of the $700 you mention? That's what I did...


$500 is ok but $700. no way for a tivo that can not do HD. I was saying $700 because my s3 had a trb hard drive in it.
I will not be ordering the s5 when it comes out, I'll wait 6 months or buy a moxi.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Another Vista is a complement. I ran at least six PCs with Vista and never had any issues. And now I have eight PCs with Win7 and Windows 7 has improved on Vista.
> Now Xp, that was a dog. Xp was terrible when compared to Vista or Win7. Although Xp was better than WinME, Win98 or Win95.


Your a dream customer for any co, most of the world did not like Vista, but you had no problems with it (and my wife who has little knowledge of computers has no problem with it), a good part of the TiVo world has problems with the Premiere, but not you, I am a knowledgeable user and the replacement of my original Series 3 with a TPXL, was NG and I did try it for 5 days, i gave up and went back to my trusty Series 3. 
For my use on a computer Vista was NG, so I stayed with XP, I went to Win 7 64 with my new computer about 7 months ago and I love Win 7. (I love being able to run Windows XPs app inside my Win 7 computer)
I guess everybody has their own expectations of how things should work or need to work for them, I will not argue with that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Your a dream customer for any co, most of the world did not like Vista, but you had no problems with it (and my wife who has little knowledge of computers has no problem with it), a good part of the TiVo world has problems with the Premiere, but not you, I am a knowledgeable user and the replacement of my original Series 3 with a TPXL, was NG and I did try it for 5 days, i gave up and went back to my trusty Series 3.
> For my use on a computer Vista was NG, so I stayed with XP, I went to Win 7 64 with my new computer about 7 months ago and I love Win 7. (I love being able to run Windows XPs app inside my Win 7 computer)
> I guess everybody has their own expectations of how things should work or need to work for them, I will not argue with that.


I don't know why I havd no issues with Vista. I ran mostly 64 bit and some 32 bit, and I'm doing the same with WIn7.
Even drives for my Nvidia graphics cards with Vista, I would read about some people having problems, but I never had any issues with drivers with Vista. maybe since I made sure I always had the correct drivers available, I don't know. I just know whenever I read about some people having problems with Vista, those same issues never happened to me. This was with my own built desktops, as well as prebuilt Netbooks and laptops. Everything I ran had no issues with Vista, and I have not seen any problems in Windows 7 either.

Now as far as the Premiere, it's been fine too, except for last weekend at my girlfriends when the internet connection went down and the screen was stuck for 20 seconds. But still nothing like what some people have had where it's stuck for minutes. Maybe I got a better batch. I don't know, I just know all my Premieres are recording on a dalily basis and they have not been rebooting on freezing on me using the HD menus.
But that is also the case with my dozens of electronics, no issues. It's rare that I run into a problem with my electronics, and if I do it's extremely rare for me not to be able to solve it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I paraphrased for brevity.:up::up::up:
> 
> Aaronwt how long have you been a TiVo employee?
> 
> Do they pay per post or flat rate per month? I'm a little curious.


What exactly was the point of this post?


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

> Originally Posted by aaronwt
> ...rainbows, sunshine, and puppies...





ferrumpneuma said:


> I paraphrased for brevity.:up::up::up:
> 
> Aaronwt how long have you been a TiVo employee?
> 
> Do they pay per post or flat rate per month? I'm a little curious.


Great post.

Aaronwt is the most positive person I ever *read*.
Rock on dude.

- Rich


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RichB said:


> Great post.
> 
> Aaronwt is the most positive person I ever *read*.
> Rock on dude.
> ...


Hmm. I'm confused.
Are you commending Aaronwt for his positive attitude, or ferrumpneuma for calling into question Aaronwt's posting motives, inferring that he has something to gain, or is a TiVo employee? 

I'm thinking one of those two is against forum rules...


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

orangeboy said:


> Hmm. I'm confused.
> Are you commending Aaronwt for his positive attitude, or ferrumpneuma for calling into question Aaronwt's posting motives, inferring that he has something to gain, or is a TiVo employee?
> 
> I'm thinking one of those two is against forum rules...


OK. I spell it out.



> ...rainbows, sunshine, and puppies...


is funny.

In reviewing aaronwt's posts, I have concluded he is one of the most positive people in existence 

- Rich


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

RichB said:


> In reviewing aaronwt's posts, I have concluded he is one of the most positive people in existence


I think positive people have better results with electronics.


----------



## deandashl (Aug 8, 2008)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I paraphrased for brevity.:up::up::up:
> 
> Aaronwt how long have you been a TiVo employee?
> 
> Do they pay per post or flat rate per month? I'm a little curious.


Most of them are third party contracted. That allows for the "I don't work for them" line you get. But when THESE type of posts come up they often go quiet for a few days. Unless, you bait THEM....LOL

The business pays a marketing agency and then that agency contracts with people who surf a number of forums to post positively or intimidate negative posters to stop posting. You'll notice they are "endlessly" positive towards the company and post all day AND all night. They never acknowledge ANYTHING negative about products OR company. They are the LARGEST posters and will often beat negative posters down into the ground depending how aggressive they are.

They sit around at home surfing, posting, arguing, and getting fatter. One extreme example is that "Bicker" guy(name says it all). He hangs out mostly at AVSforums.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

deandashl said:


> Most of them are third party contracted. That allows for the "I don't work for them" line you get. But when THESE type of posts come up they often go quiet for a few days. Unless, you bait THEM....LOL
> 
> The business pays a marketing agency and then that agency contracts with people who surf a number of forums to post positively or intimidate negative posters to stop posting. You'll notice they are "endlessly" positive towards the company and post all day AND all night. They never acknowledge ANYTHING negative about products OR company. They are the LARGEST posters and will often beat negative posters down into the ground depending how aggressive they are.
> 
> They sit around at home surfing, posting, arguing, and getting fatter. One extreme example is that "Bicker" guy(name says it all). He hangs out mostly at AVSforums.


I am certainly not now nor have I ever been employed by TiVo or any marketing agency. I have been posting on this forum for over eight years.
I've been using TiVos for almost nine years and my experiences have always been positive. Even with the Premieres. I am not having the issues some people have posted about. Even Netflix, I had zero issues with Netflix on my S3 boxes, and so far I've had zero issues with Netflix with the S4 boxes. Of course the S4 boxes could be faster, but i don't have any freeze or reboot problems with any of my Premieres.

If I were having any negative experiences with my S4 units I would certainly be be posting about it. But so far things have been fine for me. The issues I had were with TiVo.com and media access key issues. It was not specific to the Premieres.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I am certainly not now nor have I ever been employed by TiVo or any marketing agency. I have been posting on this forum for over eight years.
> I've been using TiVos for almost nine years and my experiences have always been positive. Even with the Premieres. I am not having the issues some people have posted about. Even Netflix, I had zero issues with Netflix on my S3 boxes, and so far I've had zero issues with Netflix with the S4 boxes. Of course the S4 boxes could be faster, but i don't have any freeze or reboot problems with any of my Premieres.
> 
> If I were having any negative experiences with my S4 units I would certainly be be posting about it. But so far things have been fine for me. The issues I had were with TiVo.com and media access key issues. It was not specific to the Premieres.


Hard to prove a negative as most layers would say


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> Hard to prove a negative as most layers would say


Why do I need to prove anything?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Why do I need to prove anything?


You were accused of something and tried to defend yourself so I assumed you did want to prove something or why answer such an accusation, because if it was true, your not going to admit it and take the loss of income, so why did you try to defend yourself against something you could never prove.
If someone said i was a Russian spy trying to get information to my handlers about TiVo, I would never answer such a post (because the FBI has not caught me yet but they did deport my secret girlfriend, damn!!)
From my point of view i take you at your many words, I not going to get a PI to find out for sure.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> You were accused of something and tried to defend yourself so I assumed you did want to prove something or why answer such an accusation, because if it was true, your not going to admit it and take the loss of income, so why did you try to defend yourself against something you could never prove.
> If someone said i was a Russian spy trying to get information to my handlers about TiVo, I would never answer such a post (because the FBI has not caught me yet but they did deport my secret girlfriend, damn!!)
> From my point of view i take you at your many words, I not going to get a PI to find out for sure.


I certainly wish I was getting paid by TiVo. That would be nice. I've certainly spent plenty of money on the 20+ TiVos I've owned(not including the ones I sold to cover the cost of my $1k DirecTV HD TiVos and DirecTV SD TiVos) over the last few years.
I've thrown plenty of money their way. I like the idea of them giving some back to me. But if I was paid by TiVo, I would think that would need to be disclosed. I thought most forums had rules about things like that?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I certainly wish I was getting paid by TiVo. That would be nice. I've certainly spent plenty of money on the 20+ TiVos I've owned(not including the ones I sold to cover the cost of my $1k DirecTV HD TiVos and DirecTV SD TiVos) over the last few years.
> I've thrown plenty of money their way. I like the idea of them giving some back to me. But if I was paid by TiVo, I would think that would need to be disclosed. I thought most forums had rules about things like that?


I am sure most Forums do have such rules, but who is going to spend the money (and time) to find out?, and, as was pointed out in another post on this Thread, you could be working through a 3rd pty for TiVo and TiVo may not even know or want to know that its you.
Remember *John Edwards *was a great family man (he looked us in the eye and told us so), had my wife convinced, when the truth came out she was devastated and stopped trusting all politicians on what they say. (may have been a good thing)
As I said before *you* can't prove a negative.


----------



## JimboG (May 27, 2007)

lessd said:


> You were accused of something and tried to defend yourself so I assumed you did want to prove something or why answer such an accusation, because if it was true, your not going to admit it and take the loss of income, so why did you try to defend yourself against something you could never prove.
> If someone said i was a Russian spy trying to get information to my handlers about TiVo, I would never answer such a post (because the FBI has not caught me yet but they did deport my secret girlfriend, damn!!)
> From my point of view i take you at your many words, I not going to get a PI to find out for sure.


He's a witch! Let's see if he floats!!!

Good lord, let's consider the possibility that Aaron really is happy with the Tivo Premiere's half-baked software. He really doesn't seem like a plant sent to spread good cheer about Tivo's recent efforts.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Let's get back on topic guys...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

lessd said:


> I am sure most Forums do have such rules, but who is going to spend the money (and time) to find out?, and, as was pointed out in another post on this Thread, you could be working through a 3rd pty for TiVo and TiVo may not even know or want to know that its you.
> Remember *John Edwards *was a great family man (he looked us in the eye and told us so), had my wife convinced, when the truth came out she was devastated and stopped trusting all politicians on what they say. (may have been a good thing)
> As I said before *you* can't prove a negative.


I'm starting to get pretty sick of this crap from you!!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I'm starting to get pretty sick of this crap from you!!


Whatever!! (let see if you can try to not have the last word on all things)


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> Let's get back on topic guys...


no way, let's bash each other! whooo!

ok... i have said many times like aaronwt that I have had no problems with my TPXL. But I am getting impatient for Pandora


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

So, getting back to the original question..... for series 3 or premier can I get Pandora yet? If not why all the press releases and hype months ago and no pandora yet? When I google tivo & pandora all I get is talk about the announcement. 


TIA,
Kevin


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

No Pandora on TiVo yet. And, sadly enough, there no plans to implement Pandora in the near future.


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

jmill said:


> No Pandora on TiVo yet. And, sadly enough, there no plans to implement Pandora in the near future.


Wow, that doesn't bode well for tivo, IMHO. Wonder if there's any correlation with its loss to echostar. If their hurting (or will be) financially I guess its stuff like this that gets put on the back burner. I mean, how much effort is it on Tivo's part to offer support for something like pandora?

Kevin


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

kevreh said:


> ...Wonder if there's any correlation with its loss to echostar...


Why do people keep saying this?



> Contempt Proceedings to Enforce Injunctions
> 
> Tivo, Inc. v. EchoStar Corp., No. 2009-1374 (Fed. Cir. *May 14, 2010*).
> 
> ...


(emphasis added by me)
Source and alternate source(?)

The verdicts have been in favor for TiVo, followed by appeals by EchoStar. Why would this (hopefully final) case be any different?


----------



## kevreh (Jan 30, 2002)

This is going to continue to on for quite a while with appeals and all. Plus it looks like Tivos patents aren't onsolid ground. http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20100608/1521449744.shtml

Either way, lawsuits and appeals are expensive. And right or wrong, people like me are going to speculate when something like supporting Pandora is rolled out with so much fanfare (ie. press releases) followed by silence. 

Is there anything from tivo explaining this?

Kevin


----------

